# FADs Trip Update



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

For everyone asking for an update on how today went. 3-3 on wahoo biggest one went 55#, 0-1 on whites and 1-1 on Blues. Was done fishing by 1pm


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That's a WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Cjperciavalle said:


> View attachment 1096636
> 
> View attachment 1096635
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

I dont think it gets much better than that!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck of a trip!!


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

good work sir!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang! Good day


----------



## Capt. Aubrey (3 mo ago)

Those look like cowbells. Did they have some meat on them or were yall dragging them naked?


----------



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

Capt. Aubrey said:


> Those look like cowbells. Did they have some meat on them or were yall dragging them naked?


Not sure what your talking about


----------



## Capt. Aubrey (3 mo ago)

Cjperciavalle said:


> Not sure what your talking about


Was talking about the lures in the pictures


----------



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

Capt. Aubrey said:


> Was talking about the lures in the pictures


Ahhh. Blue and white islanders with ballyhoo


----------



## Capt. Aubrey (3 mo ago)

Cjperciavalle said:


> Ahhh. Blue and white islanders with ballyhoo


Oh nice. Did yall have a bait down deeper or did the 'hoos come bite on top?

We were the 32 seavee out there not catching anything. But luckily we got to see you guys fighting a marlin as it was skipping across. Our first time at the FADs so that was our first time seeing a marlin battle. Was pretty badass from our point of view. Thanks for the show.

On the way out we had a smaller billfish jumping in our wake. Think he was laughing at us.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

That is an awesome trip right there sir. Job well done!


----------



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

Capt. Aubrey said:


> Oh nice. Did yall have a bait down deeper or did the 'hoos come bite on top?
> 
> We were the 32 seavee out there not catching anything. But luckily we got to see you guys fighting a marlin as it was skipping across. Our first time at the FADs so that was our first time seeing a marlin battle. Was pretty badass from our point of view. Thanks for the show.
> 
> On the way out we had a smaller billfish jumping in our wake. Think he was laughing at us.


We caught the 55# on the shotgun islander and the 2 other hoo on a pink deep diver. I’m sure y’all saw us catch that wahoo right next to the fad about 5 minutes before the marlin. Did y’all happen to get any pictures of us?


----------



## Capt. Aubrey (3 mo ago)

Cjperciavalle said:


> We caught the 55# on the shotgun islander and the 2 other hoo on a pink deep diver. I’m sure y’all saw us catch that wahoo right next to the fad about 5 minutes before the marlin. Did y’all happen to get any pictures of us?


We thought we saw y’all hook into something right next to the fad but we weren’t sure so we had no idea y’all had hooked into a wahoo till I saw your post, let alone 3!

And regretfully we did not get any any pics or videos of the marlin fight either…Seeing a catch like that from the perspective of a nearby boat would indeed be awesome. Only thing we got video of was a giant pod of what looked like 200 or so dolphins swarming over us on the way out.


----------



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice report and congrats on the Blue. I was out on the East side fads Friday , Were you on the East or West side Fads. We got a Couple of Mahi and one big knockdown,


----------

